# Жжение в спине и животе. Помогите разобраться



## TanyaKuz (10 Сен 2018)

Всем добрый день. Вот уже месяц зависаю на этом форуме, так как проблемы есть в спине. Рассказ наверное получится очень долгий, если у кого хватит терпения дочитать буду рада. Проблемы со спиной думаю с детства, первый приступ был в пятом классе после простуды. Резкий прострел и 10 минут не могла встать. Потом кое как забралась на кровать, прошёл быстро как то, подробности не помню. Иногда были состояния что как будто закливало спину, потом проходило. Примерно в этом же возрасте были частые ангины, сильно болели ноги по ночам, связывала боль в ногах с активным ростом. Приступов прострелов не наблюдалось до 2008 года. Но боли, мурашки в ногах были, терпимо было, когда стала говорить врачам ставили варикозное расширение вен. Оно присутствует. И боли внизу живота были приступами. Но все как то приходило, уходило и вообщем то внимания особо не обращала. Работать надо было. 

Обследований никаких не назначали. Говорили надо больше двигаться, снизить вес и все будет норм. Время шло, я начала заниматься фитнесом, действительно стало полегче. Похудела. Года три летала как бабочка. Потом в 2005 году начались опять ангины, лечила, в 2006 году после поездки на юг они прекратились, но начались опять боли в ногах и прострелы в спине сначала не сильные. Потом уже такие что встать с кровати не могла. Назначали диклофенак, но он мне что то не нравился, и я спасалась ибопрофеном. Сделала ещё мануальную терапию, приступы прекратились. Но через некоторое время начало болеть в правом боку где аппендицит. Боли были сильные, даже каталась в больничку. Но ничего не находили, кишечная колика и все. 

Начались боли в коленях. С животом и коленями пошла к терапевту. Назначили кучу биохимии, Ср- белок, ревматоидный фактор. Все в норме. Диету назначили и физкультуру. Снимков никаких не делали. Колени и живот в правом боку продолжали болеть. Я металась между хирургами, гастроэнтерологами и терапевтом. Прошла фгдс, гастрит, бульбит. УЗИ - не выраженная гепатомегалия, диффузные изменения небольшие поджелудочной, перегиб желчного. Лечение никакое не помогало. Как я начинала понимать живот и колени начинали болеть от длительного сидения на работе. 5 лет я металась. Получила диагноз - СРК, хр.холецистит. Было жжение в животе. Забеременела. Самое странное что во второй половине беременности жжение в животе ушло. Но начались спазмы. Сводило ноги. На фоне спазмов начался тромбофлебит. Пролечили, тромбофлебит ушел. Спазмы остались. Ноги правда больше не сводило, вообще ногам реально полегчало. Стали теплые, а то постоянно были холодные. Но сидеть не могла вообще. Родила и все прошло. Жжение в животе, невозможность сидеть, боли в ногах - все ушло. 

Через полгода  единственно что беспокоило - появление в паховой складке покраснения .... Болело, припухало, потом мокло, потом опять болело и так было около полугода. Потом прошло. Пережила стресс, потом еще один. Спазм в животе, и вернулась боль в боку. Опять начала бегать по врачам. Срк ставили. Спина не болела. Тяжесть была конечно, начали болеть колени. На очередном приеме у хирурга я уже рыдала прямо. Рассказала сколько я пытаюсь выяснить и вылечить это. Он меня отправил к неврологу, эндокринологу. Появились новые врачи в моем списке. У эндокринолога нашли узлы в щитовидке, гармоны в норме. Сказали наблюдать. Невролог наконец то потрогала спину и нашла острую болезненность в пояснице. Направила на рентген поясницы, потом на МРТ. Результаты приложу. Было это 3 года назад. Снимки надо восстанавливать, куда то дела при переезде. Начала лечить поясницу, хотя невролог сказала что боль в паховую область грыжи l4-l5 медиальная срединная, l5-s1 задней медиальная не дают. Начала лежать на коврике, пить сирдалуд, нимесил. Боль в боку прошла. Но не надолго. Зато появилось жжение в спине. 

Наступило лето 2016, начались опять прострелы. И появилась боль в боку. Легла в неврологию. Лечение - ксефокам, пентоксифиллин. Массаж, магниты, токи. После массажа поднималась температура. Массаж делала общий. Мышцам было вроде лучше но все горело. И температура поднималась до 37.5 . на пятый сеанс массажистка что то помассировала у шеи и ноги и руки у меня стали как в перчатках. Вернее ноги как в чулках, а руки в перчатках длинных.

Продолжаю. Начались спазмы и боли по всему телу. Состояние просто было ужас. Давление скакало. Боли в животе. Меня сразу перевели в терапию.

Продолжаю. Лечили там 2 недели, вернее капали рингера мне. И давали амитриптилин. Ещё платифилин, но я от него отказывалась. Боли так и были. Начали болеть мышцы. Причём все. Выписали приписав фенозепам. Из обследований вся биохимия, кровь, моча, фгдс норма. Немного повышен альбумин был. Колоноскопия - признаки колита. Причём когда делали колоноскопию я незнала куда деться от боли. А там ничего нет. Написали - срк, астено- невротический синдром. Выписали на работу - состояние было ужас - болело все, жжение по всему телу, давление скакало. Панические атаки. Пропила курс мезопама. Жжение ушло, давление постепенно ушло. Но зато вернулась опять боль в боку, в паху. Опять появилось жжение в животе и спине. Жжение может пройти ненадолго и опять возвращается. Устала уже от него. Сейчас после стресса очередной приступ радикулита был, опять боль в боку, в ногу уже не стреляет. Но жжение в животе и пояснице постоянные, если не сплю. Лезут всякие мысли про онкологию. Ну если бы просто жжение было в спине понятно. А тут живот. И запоры бывают. В пятницу сама пошла к травматологу с боком, назначил рентген тазобедренных суставов. Нашёл коксартроз 2 степени обоих суставов. Может ли жжение внизу живота быть при этом диагнозе?? Сегодня иду со снимками к неврологу. Уже месяц на больничном.


----------



## Пискарева (10 Сен 2018)

А анализы на АСЛо вам назначали? У меня у ребенка инфекции в горле спровоцировали ревматическую атаку с болями в ногах. Возможно, что вам нужно к ревматологу.


----------



## TanyaKuz (10 Сен 2018)

@Пискарева, сдавала уже давно конечно, тогда все было в норме, наверное надо повторить может. Попробую врачу намекнуть.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (11 Сен 2018)

TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Сегодня иду со снимками к неврологу.


И что говорит невролог?


----------



## TanyaKuz (11 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> И что говорит невролог?


Невролог продлил больничный, назначил консультацию ревматолога. Записалась - жду. Опять прописала нпвс - аркоксиа на этот раз и мышечный спазмалитик. Вот думаю надо ли продолжать травится ими...

Просто у меня от нпвс состояние как будто меня бульдозер переехал. Мидокалм не переносит мой кишечник, сирдалуд вроде переносит но говорят его долго пить нельзя... Я стараюсь пить по три дня на ночь... Потом перерыв...

 

Это последние общие анализы.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Сен 2018)

TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Сейчас после стресса очередной приступ радикулита был,


В чём выражается ваш радикулит? Диагноз "радикулит" вы себе поставили или ваш невролог? Если реально радикулит, может стоит сделать новое МРТ и выложить тут на форуме? Ведь старое МРТ было давно и утеряно?


TanyaKuz написал(а):


> опять боль в боку,


Что говорят ваши врачи насчёт боли в боку - это печень, желчный пузырь или ещё что-то? Боль у вас там, где аппендицит? 
С каким диагноз открыт ваш бюллетень?
Какой сейчас у вас рост и вес? Может вы неправильно питаетесь?


----------



## TanyaKuz (12 Сен 2018)

Радикулит начался стандартно - при наклоне небольшом вперёд вдруг разогнулась с трудом, потом стало трудно стоять, сидеть могла, но вставала с трудом, к вечеру не смогла без боли встать с кровати, сидеть уже не могла, чувствовала спазм в спине. Выпила цереблекс уже утром в понедельник, а к вечеру у меня заложило нос и началась простуда совместно с проблемой в спине. В настоящий момент состояние лучше, но при ходьбе на длительное расстояние (более 500 метров) начинает стрелять в пояснице в боку сзади и начинает болеть бедро, иногда чувствуется неустойчивость в ноге, онемение вроде как. Пока был спазм и боли в спине живот был напряжен внутри где то... При пальпации отчётливой боли нет локализованной. Живот мягкий. Мучает приходящее жжение в животе и спине, может целый день, может целый день не жечь. На аппендицит проверяли неоднократно, 2 раза лежала в больнице под наблюдением. Хирург отправляет в неврологам и гастроэнтерологам. Лечение у гастроэнтерологов приводит к большему жжению и запорам потом. Гипотезы разные - спайки в малом тазу от перенесенного аднексита ( никогда его гинекологи не ставили - но на УЗИ косвенные признаки пишут ), варикоз вен малого таза, аденомиоз ( по УЗИ не выраженный, да и кровотечений нет), колит (правда люди у кого есть колит говорят что так не болит как у меня). На МРТ не направляют повторно, а сейчас если честно уже денег нету лишних, дочь сломала ногу до кучи и очень много денег уходит на её восстановление. Результаты старого МРТ и все что есть постараюсь выложить в ближайшее время.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Сен 2018)

Уважаемая @TanyaKuz. Вы просите "помогите разобраться". Может вы поможете мне помочь вам разобраться. Я тут вам задал вам несколько вопросов. Но ничего не понял. Можно поподробнее?
Вопрос первый.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Диагноз "радикулит" вы себе поставили или ваш невролог?


Слово "радикулит" подразумевает, что причина проблем есть защемление нервных корешков возле позвоночника. Это может определить невролог при осмотре при помощи тестов. А ваши проблемы могут идти чисто и от мышц. Просьба всё же ответить на этот вопрос.
По поводу боли в боку? Она где? Я задавал вопрос:


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Боль у вас там, где аппендицит?


Можно ли всё же ответить? Также насчёт боли в боку я задавал вопрос


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Что говорят ваши врачи насчёт боли в боку - это печень, желчный пузырь или ещё что-то?


Уточню вопрос. Считает ли ваш гастроэнтеролог, что печень и желчный вопрос не причём к вашей боли в боку?


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> что печень и желчный вопрос


Опечатка - желчный пузырь.


----------



## TanyaKuz (12 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Слово "радикулит" подразумевает, что причина проблем есть защемление нервных корешков возле позвоночника. Это может определить невролог при осмотре при помощи тестов. А ваши проблемы могут идти чисто и от мышц. Просьба всё же ответить на этот вопрос.
> По поводу боли в боку? Она где


Отвечаю. Невролог считает что боли связаны с защемлением нервов в позвоночнике и отсюда типа спазм мышц. Тесты проводила в первый осмотр: заставила наклон сделать вперёд, вправо влево, боли простреливающей у меня не было, простреливающая боль появляется при движении ( ходьбе). Когда стоишь напряжение или жжение внизу живота, сзади справа в поясничной области, иногда когда стоишь долго онемение в ноге. Ещё тест - это проверка рефлексов на ногах - отсутствуют. ( но так как я раньше по неврологам не ходила, а первый раз была осмотрена только 3 года назад и рефлексы уже отсутствовали, то понятия не имею приобретенное это у меня или врождённое. Когда до 2008 года были приступы я никуда не обращалась к неврологам, была у терапевта и по их рекомендациям колола нпвс. Что могут быть какие то грыжи в позвоночнике понятия не имела, хотя сама бывший медицинский работник -  медицинская сестра. Первый раз узнала о том что могут быть грыжи в 2008 году от мануального терапевта, тогда я уже не работала в медицине и просто волею случая в момент приступа очередного он просто оказался рядом. Тогда он мне сделал несколько сеансов терапии и приступы отступили. Надо было обследовать но работа блин превыше всего была. Боли в районе аппендицита появились в 2010 году. Появлялись при длительном сидении и поднятии тяжести, но когда принимала лежачее положение уходили. Хирурги аппендицит отрицают.



Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Уточню вопрос. Считает ли ваш гастроэнтеролог, что печень и желчный вопрос не причём к вашей боли в боку?


Гастроэнтеролог считает что возможно перегиб желчного может давать боли в боку и жжение и говорит чтобы избегала потребление жирного острого соленого. Так как это может спровоцировать выброс желчи и если типа есть синдром раздраженного кишечника то кишечник может отреагировать спазмом. Но! Я уже с 2010 года соблюдаю диету, а боли и жжение после физических упражнений, ходьбы, статических поз усиливаются и не чувствую я их только когда сплю глубоким сном. К ним присоединилась боль и жжение в самом низу живота. Лечение которое назначает гастроэнтеролог мне не помогает. Спазмолитики не снимают жжение. Изжоги, рвоты, жидкого стула нету. Анализы ( биохимия) в норме. Гастроэнтеролог склоняется что это неврогенное. После лечения в терапии и обследования два года назад была выписана с диагнозом : Астено-невротический синдром. Но ещё раз повторю что жжение, спазмы в животе именно а не в районе аппендицита у меня появились после активного лечения и массажа и физиопроцедур в неврологии. И после неврологии я была переведена в терапию с подозрением на язвенную болезнь в ЖКТ. Но при обследовании ничего не нашли. После выписки из терапии я вышла с жжением по всему телу и скачками давления. После приёма двухнедельного транквилизаторов у меня ушли мышечные боли и жжение по всему телу а осталось только опять же в боку в районе аппендицита, пояснице  и животе. С чем живу по сей день. Сама считаю что это что то с мышцами и нервной системой, но как это понять и исправить не понимаю. Обострения ( боли сильнее и спазмы ) после физ.нагрузок, после стрессов и после поднятия тяжести.

Ещё хотела добавить - в 12 лет была травма живота ( упала о край бассейна животом) , на этом месте образовалась маленькая гематомка. Но никто эти боли с этой травмой не связывает, так как типа давно это было. И в 2007 году была травма - упала ( не увидела трос натянутый) , перелетев через трос грудной клеткой на асфальт . делала рентген - ушиб. После этого неоднократно делала рентген и в 2016 году делала кт грудной клетки - никаких отклонений не описывали.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Сен 2018)

TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Невролог считает что боли связаны с защемлением нервов в позвоночнике и отсюда типа спазм мышц.


Предлагаю верить неврологу. Во-первых, похоже на правду. Во-вторых, невролог видел вас, ваш рентген, вашу МРТ, делал вам тесты. Мы же тут пока ничего не видим. Как лечить позвоночник - понятия не имею. Но тут на форуме куча советов по профилактике проблем в позвоночнике. Например, спину держать надо ровно, поднимать тяжести с ровной спиной и в корсете и т.д. Далее, в подписи у доктора Ступина есть ссылка на сайт клиники в Люберцах, где можно найти кучу интересных статей с советами. Если уж очень сильная боль, связанная с позвоночником, то можно делать блокаду (обезболивает и снимает воспаление). Дальше надо лечить мышцы. Тут ещё дело в том, что спазмы мышц могут зажимать нервы и создавать дополнительную нагрузку на позвоночник, от которой дальше портятся межпозвонковые диски. Мышцы можно лечить с помощью мануального терапевта (если повезёт найти хорошего), можно учиться самому делать массаж. Можно делать лечебную физкультуру. На сайте, о котором я говорил, можно найти и статьи с ЛФК. Теперь, что касается ваших теперешних болей. Надеюсь гастроэнтерологические проблемы, если они есть, вы с гастроэнтерологом отсечёте.


TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Боли в районе аппендицита появились в 2010 году. Появлялись при длительном сидении и поднятии тяжести, но когда принимала лежачее положение уходили.


Это похоже, что у вас проблема с подвздошно-поясничной мышцей. Про неё ищите в интернете. Её трудно массировать, поскольку она находится внутри туловища и добраться до неё непросто. У меня тоже проблемы с ней. Я всё же её иногда через живот пытаюсь массировать. Кроме того, делаю для неё лёгкие упражнения. Ложусь на диван. И пытаюсь сначала одну ногу несколько раз поднять. Затем другую. Приступать к упражнениям надо постепенно, чтобы не навредить. От этой мышцы могут идти боли и на низ спины и живота. Кроме того, у меня на низ живота боли идут от внутренних мышц бедра (большая приводящая мышца бедра), которые я тоже пытаюсь сейчас массировать.


----------



## TanyaKuz (12 Сен 2018)

Ещё хочу добавить, сегодня смотрела видео про квадратную мышцу живота, и там было сказано, что заставляет её работать наклоны вперёд и в стороны. Так вот когда я стала делать развороты в стороны чтобы проверить у меня внизу живота боли становятся сильнее. Именно при развороте туловища. Я замечаю что я стараюсь в обычной жизни поворачиваться всем телом сразу и гимнастику делаю лёжа без скруток таких.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Далее, в подписи у доктора Ступина есть ссылка на сайт клиники в Люберцах, где можно найти кучу интересных статей с советами.


Спасибо, посмотрю, а у вас при развороте туловища боли внизу живота не становятся сильнее? Сегодня вот попробовала это упражнение сделать и почувствовала сразу натяжение и боль.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Сен 2018)

TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Спасибо, посмотрю, а у вас при развороте туловища боли внизу живота не становятся сильнее?


Да, становится. Но, как! У меня сначала заныло по внутренней поверхности бёдер, а уж затем по низу живота.


TanyaKuz написал(а):


> сегодня смотрела видео про квадратную мышцу живота,


Про квадратную мышцу живота не слышал. Слышал про квадратную мышцу спины. В низу живота есть прямые мышцы живота и косые мышцы живота.
Вообще чувствуется, что ваша проблема скорее всего мышечная. Если живёте в Москве или пригородах, можете обраться к врачам нашего форума AIR и Ступину.


----------



## TanyaKuz (12 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Если живёте в Москве или пригородах, можете обраться к врачам нашего форума AIR и Ступину.


Я живу в Нижнем Новгороде.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (13 Сен 2018)

TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Просто у меня от нпвс состояние как будто меня бульдозер переехал


Это нехорошо. Такого не должно быть. Бывает изжога. А если что-то серьёзнее, тогда есть повод задуматься. Вы к ревматологу идёте. Посоветуйтесь с ним. У вас по анализам как-бы никаких признаков воспаления не видно. СОЭ всего 6 мм/час. Может надо дозу снизить. Может перерыв сделать. Может препарат сменить.


----------



## TanyaKuz (13 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Может надо дозу снизить. Может перерыв сделать. Может препарат сменить.


Я их и не пью большими курсами, пью дня три и прекращаю. Может срк даёт такую реакцию. Вот например в этот раз начала пить нимесил, в минимальной дозировке, сначала было какое-то просветление в голове, потом к вечеру я прям замерзала, началась внутренняя дрожь, температура в норме была ( но иногда повышается до 37.2), давление в норме, только пульс на границе нижней нормы ( 59-60). Я так подозреваю что они как то влияют у меня на сосуды, поэтому такая реакция. После такого небольшого курса у меня начинаются тоже спазмы в животе. Терапевту говорила про такую реакцию, неврологу - ответ один - надо ж лечиться, терпите. Значит у вас такая реакция на эти лекарства.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (14 Сен 2018)

@TanyaKuz, здравствуйте! Я вам тут давеча писал:


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Это похоже, что у вас проблема с подвздошно-поясничной мышцей. Про неё ищите в интернете.


Заинтересовались ли вы моим сообщением? Что думаете и делаете по этому поводу? Нужна ли вам дальнейшая информация по этой теме?


----------



## TanyaKuz (16 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> @TanyaKuz, здравствуйте! Я вам тут давеча писал:
> 
> Заинтересовались ли вы моим сообщением? Что думаете и делаете по этому поводу? Нужна ли вам дальнейшая информация по этой теме?


Добрый вечер, если можно поделитесь информацией про эту мышцу. Честно говоря эти вот дни некогда было этим заниматься. Плохо себя чувствовала .а когда становилось получше то пыталась что то сделать по дому. Мне интересно каково влияние этой мышцы на живот, могут ли от неё быть спазмы в животе и тянущее состояние внизу живота.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (16 Сен 2018)

TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Добрый вечер, если можно поделитесь информацией про эту мышцу.


Здравствуйте! Сейчас испытываю большой дефицит времени. Напишу поподробнее завтра или послезавтра.


TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Мне интересно каково влияние этой мышцы на живот, могут ли от неё быть спазмы в животе и тянущее состояние внизу живота.


Я такое в литературе встречал ( у К.Дэвис в книге "Триггерные точки. Безлекарственная помощь при хронической боли"). Я посмотрю в книгах и попозже отвечу на ваш вопрос. 


TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Хирурги аппендицит отрицают.


Проверялись вы у хирургов насчёт грыж? Грыжи разные бывают. Не только в позвоночнике, но и паховые, бедренные, запирательные. От грыж может болеть внизу живота и в районе аппендицита. Причём обострения могут случаться после поднятия тяжестей, как у вас.


----------



## TanyaKuz (16 Сен 2018)

Мне делали тысячу раз УЗи брюшной полости и хирурги мяли много раз. Грыжи отрицают, наверное если бы были, то нашли бы... Ещё раз пойду мучить хирургов. Когда расслабляю подвздошно- поясничную мышцу (лежу в расслабленном состоянии с валиком под коленями, дискомфорт, небольшое покалывание временами и неболельшая терпимая болезненность именно в паховой области и сзади на стыке ягодиц и поясницы. Никакой пульсации, спазмированности вроде нет. Интересно что это значит. Невролога конечно помучаю когда увижу, только она меня отправила до 25.09 восвояси, типа лечись. Выписала аркоксиа и сирдалуд опять.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (18 Сен 2018)

TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Мне интересно каково влияние этой мышцы на живот, могут ли от неё быть спазмы в животе и тянущее состояние внизу живота.


Вопрос оказался сложный. Стандартно пишут, что от подвздошно-поясничной мышцы (ППМ) может болеть спина (сверху вниз), могут быть боли в паху, сама ППМ может болеть (жжение) в месте, где аппендицит.   У доктора Лукьянова (doc на нашем форуме) есть ролик про лечение ППМ 






Начинает он лечение ППМ именно с лечения живота. Дело в том, что проблемы в ППМ сочетаются с проблемами мышц-синергистов (работающих вместе), в частности, мышц живота. У меня вчера болело понизу живота. Поразминал я живот руками. Сегодня вроде получше стало. Я разделяю точку зрения Лукьянова, что когда лечишь мышцы, нельзя ограничиваться какой-то только одной мышцей. У Лукьянова есть ещё один ролик про ППМ. Ссылку не даю, ибо там проскальзывает реклама его клиники, что не приветствуется на форуме. Лично у меня после массажа живота по первой даже хуже стало. В этом ничего страшного нет. Это говорит о том, что в мышцах живота были реальные проблемы. Просто надо было приступать более постепенно. И не надо ограничиваться разовым массажем. Время от времени его надо повторять. У Лукьянова пациент лежит на спине. В книгах рекомендуют поворачиваться слегка на бок, чтобы кишечник не мешал массажу.  Но всё же массажное лечение ППМ затруднено, поэтому нужно также делать ЛФК. На форуме есть тема про то, как надо работать с мышцами. Но я пока ту тему не осилил.


----------



## TanyaKuz (19 Сен 2018)

Спасибо, Лукьянова я смотрела именно этот ролик про массаж живота. Вчера опять было обострение, после длительной хотьбы. Болела спина чуть ниже почки и опять в паху, но боль в паху как бы отраженная. И бок внизу болел. Поперлась опять в любимую больничку вечером на предмет аппендицита, ну и заодно анализы. В норме кровь, ну и моча в норме вроде как, только реакция мочи - кислая. Уже не первый анализ такой. Диагноз сменили - написали почечная колика, консультация уролога.  удивляюсь прям на наши приемные покои. Даже УЗИ не сделали, пока там была бок успокоился. Последнее время стали хрустеть суставы. Причём на обоих ногах. Ревматолог направила на три анализа - ревматоидный фактор, мочевая кислота и с- реактивный белок. Пойду сдавать. Сказала после них скажет что сдать, чтобы исключить аутоиммунку. Коксартроз сказала первой степени все таки, суставная щель сохранена, причём на левом суставе хуже дела, а болит то у меня справа. Парадокс.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (19 Сен 2018)

Пока отвлечёмся от ППМ. Кстати, насчёт живота:


TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Колоноскопия - признаки колита





TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Лечение у гастроэнтерологов приводит к большему жжению и запорам потом.


У некоторых людей есть непереносимость глютена (клейковины) - это белок, содержится в пшенице, ржи и ячмене. Мне невролог прямо сказал, что у меня мышцы живота в порядке, а что у меня кишечник воспалён. Не знаю, можно насчёт воспаления кишечника доверять неврологу. Он рекомендовал сходить к гастроэнтерологу. В нашей поликлинике такого нет. На всякий случай прочитал про непереносимость глютена. Кое-что у меня есть: остеопороз, запор (бывают и поносы), гемоглобин меньше нормы, побаливает живот. Решил испытать на себе безглютеновую диету. Отказываюсь (пока на месяц, дальше видно будет) от хлеба, печенья, макарон, каши манной и перловой, продуктов из пшеничной муки вообще. Овсяную крупу цельную тоже по-видимому нельзя. Геркулес наверное можно, но не часто.  Попробуйте и вы на эту тему с врачами поговорить. Рекомендовать эту диету вам без анализов не берусь. Но для меня, чем анализы делать, проще поэкспериментировать на своём здоровье.


----------



## TanyaKuz (19 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> . Кое-что у меня есть: остеопороз, запор (бывают и поносы), гемоглобин меньше нормы, побаливает живот


Если у вас гемоглобин меньше нормы, то просто необходима колоноскопия. Особенно если уже есть и остеопороз подтвержденный. Ещё нужно щитовидную железу проверить, сдать кровь на ионизированный кальций, кальцитонин. Знаю про непереносимость глютена, но там обычно поносы, кровь даже в стуле бывает. Вообще эта диета безглютеновая хороша при любом заболевании кишечника. Попробуйте почитать про паращитовидные железы, при их проблемах возникает недостаток кальция в костях из за нарушенного обмена, когда под действием гармона паращитовидных желез гонится кальций из тканей в кровь. И ещё кровь на мочевую кислоту сдать. И если отклонения к терапевту с этим или если есть к эндокринологу или ревматологу. Я с паращитовидкой сразу отработала, паратгармон повышен немного, но кальций в норме. Сказали просто небольшой недостаток витамина Д. Надо бы конечно пересдать ещё, может на следующий год. Тут ещё наткнулась на причину болей при повышенной мочевой кислоте. Вообще я так поняла, что повышенная мочевая кислота может откладываться в тканях, суставах и давать боли. Иногда причиной остеохондроза и гипертонии при нем является именно повышенная мочевая кислота. Подагра я так поняла что это уже осложнение после длительно повышенной мочевой кислоте. Ревматолог дала направление сдать, сегодня утром сдала. А Вам надо искать причину остеопороза ( если конечно длительно гармонами не пользовались), просто так его не бывает. Пью сейчас аркоксиа, боли утихают вроде. Но зато опять горло беспокоит.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Сен 2018)

TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Если у вас гемоглобин меньше нормы, то просто необходима колоноскопия


Спасибо, конечно, за совет, но я такое исследование не выдержу. И не такой уже меня пониженный гемоглобин. Просто меньше, чем раньше было. Анализы крови и денситометрию сделаю.


TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Вчера опять было обострение, после длительной хотьбы.


Пока у вас острый период, берегите себя. ППМ достаточно напрягается при ходьбе - она поднимает колени. Значит ходите спокойно, стараясь не сильно поднимать колени. Постарайтесь пока не поднимать тяжести. Сидеть долго в одной позе тоже вредно, особенно с высоко поднятыми коленями. Спать желательно вытянув ноги. Делайте очень простенькие упражнения для ППМ (не насилуя себя). Вот одно из них:








TanyaKuz написал(а):


> Поперлась опять в любимую больничку вечером на предмет аппендицита


ППМ как раз вызывает жжение в районе аппендицита. Так что не перепутайте, а то вырежут то, чего нет.


----------



## TanyaKuz (20 Сен 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> ППМ как раз вызывает жжение в районе аппендицита. Так что не перепутайте, а то вырежут то, чего нет.


Да уж, у нас могут... А Вы на варикоз вен малого таза проверялись? Интересно может ли быть такая симптоматика при этом заболевании. Терапевта спрашивала, она толком ничего не знает.

Упражнения делаю каждый день теперь.


----------



## TanyaKuz (24 Сен 2018)




----------



## Юрий100 (13 Окт 2020)

@TanyaKuz, добрый день Татьяна. Как Ваше здоровье? Причину и лечение нашли спустя этого времени?


----------

